

Fed makes sweeping changes in reg's for credit card lenders - iamelgringo
http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/credit/2008-12-17-credit-cards-new-rule_N.htm

======
iamelgringo
I posted this as a follow up because of the lively discussion two days ago on
Credit Card lending here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=399365>

